# zen vision multimedia player, is there any homebrew?



## mark5hs (Apr 7, 2007)

is there any homebrew out there for my 30GB vision multimedia player?


----------



## FriendlyGremlin (Oct 28, 2007)

Does the regular Zen vision run the same OS as the zen vision:M ?? Because I was wondering the same question except for the Zen Vision:M .


----------

